# My phentermine experience



## Sanisent (Mar 1, 2011)

I took phentermine every other day for about 2 months. I didn't notice any strength Increase while lifting, however I did notice a big increase in cardio endurance. It seemed like at the point of where I would usually tire from fatigue, I still felt really good and didn't care about the pain. I once jogged for about 2.5 hours without paying attention to the time. Unfortunatley the single pill lost the kick, and I started using 2 pills (37.5mg x2). The energy rush was pretty intense and lasted for about 2hours. However, the effect also faded and it wasn't as intense as it was when I first started taking it. Over 2 months I lost about 10-15 pounds. 

The sideeffects included decreased appetite, decreased bloodflow to the groin area (resulting in a visibly smaller member), euphoria, and premature edaculation. However, after the drug wore off the good effects quickly vanished, and I would be stricken with extreme fatigue and increased appetite.

The crashes were too much for me, and I found the substance to be very addictive. I'm going to be sticking with caffiene for my future cycles. Anyone else use phentermine here, or used it in the past? What's your thoughts on phentermine?


----------



## Sanisent (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm surprised you niggas ain't said nothin.


----------



## chevyman (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got some today. I'm going to start it in a day or two. I will let you know. I was told 1 a day in the early am before working out and use on an empty stomach. I was also told to not drink any water or fluid for at least 30 minutes after taking it. Not sure why, but I was told it will be most effective that way.


----------



## AmandaB (Apr 23, 2017)

Sanisent said:


> I took phentermine every other day for about 2 months. I didn't notice any strength Increase while lifting, however I did notice a big increase in cardio endurance. It seemed like at the point of where I would usually tire from fatigue, I still felt really good and didn't care about the pain. I once jogged for about 2.5 hours without paying attention to the time. Unfortunatley the single pill lost the kick, and I started using 2 pills (37.5mg x2). The energy rush was pretty intense and lasted for about 2hours. However, the effect also faded and it wasn't as intense as it was when I first started taking it. Over 2 months I lost about 10-15 pounds.
> 
> The sideeffects included decreased appetite, decreased bloodflow to the groin area (resulting in a visibly smaller member), euphoria, and premature edaculation. However, after the drug wore off the good effects quickly vanished, and I would be stricken with extreme fatigue and increased appetite.
> 
> The crashes were too much for me, and I found the substance to be very addictive. I'm going to be sticking with caffiene for my future cycles. Anyone else use phentermine here, or used it in the past? What's your thoughts on phentermine?



tomorrow will be my second week on 37.5. But i had to check today because i had coffee for the second time in a week and oh boy! DO NOT DRINK CAFFEINE WITH THIS! The first week I had the normal side effects of insomnia, headaches, blurred vision, and racing around, but this week I was Just fine until I started again with the coffee. Makes my heart race, blurred my vision, and oh my goodness, try to get up and you will want to sit back down. Helps with libido, and menopause symptoms! I started at 181 and I am now 171.8 about 36.8 pounds to go. I usually walk my dogs in the AM for 30-35 min and eat right. Ok, I rarely eat because I?m not hungry. It does work!


----------

